# What bicycle is this says western flyer 10 speed?



## randal28059 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 4, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2015)

Kinda looks like a Columbia I had


----------



## randal28059 (Nov 4, 2015)

is it a columbia i cant find nothing on this old bicycle on internet


----------



## randal28059 (Nov 4, 2015)

do you know about this old bicycle I can't find nothing on the internet about it


----------



## randal28059 (Nov 4, 2015)

Here is another picture of the old bicycle


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2015)

anything newer than 1960 or so doesn't have the fan base yet to generate enough interest to support documentation, unless it was a racer or of great importance.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 4, 2015)

bricycle said:


> anything newer than 1960 or so doesn't have the fan base yet to generate enough interest to support documentation, unless it was a racer or of great importance.



The nice way to say...its a POS...


----------



## randal28059 (Nov 4, 2015)

I actually road the bicycle around the county where I lived yesterday there some things that still need to be replaced I already did the cables recently just purchased some tires for the bike at wal mart needs new wheels they are rusty... not planning to spend much money on the bike Just want to know when the bicycle was made and any more information on the model of the bicycle


----------



## randal28059 (Nov 4, 2015)

Right now I am calling this bike "rusty wheels" until the changeover


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2015)

randal28059 said:


> I actually road the bicycle around the county where I lived yesterday there some things that still need to be replaced I already did the cables recently just purchased some tires for the bike at wal mart needs new wheels they are rusty... not planning to spend much money on the bike Just want to know when the bicycle was made and any more information on the model of the bicycle




1975 to 1980?


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 4, 2015)

It's 1970's Murray. About in the late 70's Murray had the date on the sticker above the bottom bracket. Even the stem from Wald on it might have a date on it too.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like a 70's Columbia made to me. Basically a department store quality bike built under contract from western Auto Stores. Columbia made a lot of bikes like this for Western Auto, Montgomery Wards, JC Penney and even Sears. Other than the stickers pretty much the same as Columbia badged 10 speeds of the era.

Or it could be a Murray as kngtmat states. They all start looking alike after a while.


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 5, 2015)

Definitely Murray like my Kmart All Pro. Also the rims will have M.O stamped on them.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 5, 2015)

Judging from your first picture and your later pictures, you have already spent more money and time in replacement parts than that bike will ever be worth. Something like that in really nice condition will fetch $70-$150 here. You buyers will be college students, most of whom have never heard of Western Auto. Almost anything built after 1972 has zero collector value, BMX crap excluded. Earlier bicycles, whether you're talking middle weights, balloon tire bikes, muscle bikes, English road bikes, turn of the century, or whatever, they all were unique and can be considered as functional art. After the early 70s the quality of American bicycles went down the toilet as they undercut their dealer network, sold out to department stores, and used junk components on their frames. To make matters worse, they had little or no style to make up for it.

Your bike was made between 1976-1986. I probably have a catalog with this bike in it, for what it is worth to you.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 8, 2015)

It looks like murray built by the chain ring. I don't see a BMA/6 decal on the seat post, which would make it either '71 or older, or 1980 or newer.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 8, 2015)

I made my judgement based on what I can see from the headbadge, it appears to be their white, silver, and black logo. Good call on the BMA/6 label!


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 9, 2015)

Kmart bike built by Murray  . Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 9, 2015)

Thinking further, I have an '81 dated WF cruiser, the decals are very similar.


----------

